# DIY Sump



## freshwaterfish007 (Sep 24, 2013)

I would like to make a DIY Sump and was wondering if anyone knows if this plan will work?
, by the way, the black rectangles will be the separators


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

The concept would work however the design could do with a bit of refining.

First off, I would add a filter pad at the top of the first stage, if you dont have something, then all the gunk coming off the overflow will get caught in your pot scrubbers causing a nitrate headache.

Second, I would have just one baffle at the first stage coming form the bottom of the tank upwards, the area before the return pump should have 2 to trap any bubbles before they go into the return pump.

What flow rate are you looking at for the overflow? This may determine whether or not the flow in the refugium section may be too strong or not for shrimp. Also, do you plan on doing co2 at all for the plants or some other means?


----------



## freshwaterfish007 (Sep 24, 2013)

so the two baffles should be in the second part? which should come first the one from the top or the one from the bottom? should this be a 10 gallon or 20 gallon long ? 

i do not think i am going to put co2 , and what gph do you think is recommended, i am going to probably use a DIY overflow


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

The two baffles should be before the return pump section. Coming from the bottom first.

The overflow rate will be determined from what size piping you use for the overflow.

A rough guide is a 1/2" inch overflow will handle 300gph. 1" 600gph. There are many factors such as the construction of the overflow that will determine the overall rate. You need a return pump capable of handling what the overflow is producing, otherwise get some spare towels and a mop.

What fish are you keeping? as you may need to put a ball valve to slow the return pump rate down if it is going to be too much for the fish, there is also no harm in splitting the return line so it pumps some back into the refugium section.


----------



## freshwaterfish007 (Sep 24, 2013)

may you please explain in depth more of the splitting?

and i am plannning on maybe getting, rainbow shark, pleco, ropefish, kissing gourami, clown loaches x5-6 , boesemani rainbow, and striped raphael catifsh

and what size sump would be best 10 g, or 20 L


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

What size is the display tank?

Instead of just having a pipe going from the sump back into the main tank, you have a split so there is one pipe going back into the main tank and one going back into the sump. You can add a ball valve to regulate the flow going back into both the display tank and also the return into the sump.


----------



## freshwaterfish007 (Sep 24, 2013)

okay, the main display will be a 55 gallon, 
can i add acrylic baffles to a glass tank, or would it have to be glass to glass, or acrylic to acrylic


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

55g is too small for clown loaches they get too big.

Yes you can add acrylic baffles to glass, use marine safe silicone. It is best to have either someone hold them or tape them in place while you silicone them. 

Do you know your water parameters from the tap/faucet? This may determine what you can keep but one thing is for sure the clown loach is definite now, unless you plan on getting a 125g+ anytime soon.


----------



## freshwaterfish007 (Sep 24, 2013)

oh okay,  , this is upsetting but what size sump? not sure my water parameters, i want to put some angelfish in also, a few catfish, can you keep 2 plecos? and more than one catfish in a tank if lots of algae wafers are provided, any other fish that you know that are good with ropefish?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Sump, I would go for the 20g.

I dont know anything about Ropefish other than they need a very tight fitting hood with minimal holes as they are escape artists and can jump a long way.

I have sent a private message to a user so hopefully they will be able to offer advice on Ropefish as they have kept them.


----------



## freshwaterfish007 (Sep 24, 2013)

how thick should the baffles be? and for the second part how far apart should the two be?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is a good site which will show you everything you need to know about sumps.

This is geared towards saltwater but can be used for freshwater as well.


----------



## freshwaterfish007 (Sep 24, 2013)

have you found out any informtion regarding the rope fish? thank you


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I am going to point you to an external page as I know nothing about them.

Have a look here, it will give you some information.


----------

